# Orbea Rise LTD Recall



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

"Hello. You have recently purchased an *RISE M-LTD 20mph equipped with e*thirteen Race Carbon cranks*.
Our suppliers, e*thirteen and Shimano, have informed us that they have identified a possible incompatibility issue between the e*thirteen Race Carbon cranks and the Shimano EP8 RS motor shaft that your bike is equipped with. This incompatibility can cause damage to the motor shaft, causing it to completely break in the worst-case scenario.
Given the uncertainty of when e*thirteen will be able to supply a crank that’s 100% compatible with this motor, we are contacting you about delivering a *new set of top-of-the-range Shimano FC-EM900 cranks*, the best available cranks on the market for this motor model. We want to ensure you have a reliable, high-quality product as soon as possible so that you can continue to enjoy your bike.
To obtain your cranks, we ask that you visit your official Orbea dealer and show them this email. Your dealer will take care of processing the request to Orbea and installing the new cranks on your Rise."​


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Didn't even know the top of the line models came w carbon cranks, at least your getting a quality replacement for free! I haven't been on my bike in the last month, post holidays, snow, life, blah blah blah. Did do a firmware update this week and put on some new Ergon grips and fenders, was planning on getting out next week w warming temps.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Tickle said:


> Didn't even know the top of the line models came w carbon cranks, at least your getting a quality replacement for free! I haven't been on my bike in the last month, post holidays, snow, life, blah blah blah. Did do a firmware update this week and put on some new Ergon grips and fenders, was planning on getting out next week w warming temps.


What was the firmware update? One from Orbea or the generic Shimano firmware?


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

It was for the motor I believe, it wasn't new maybe a couple months old? I hadn't checked the app in awhile, not sure what it did tho??


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

My buddy with a Rise M-Team or 20 (has carbon e-13 cranks, but NOT the LTD) got the same email.


----------

